# Cheaper Alternative to Sakura Bloom???



## bronxmom

I went to a babywearing class yesterday and fell in love with the Sakura Bloom silk sling. Both because it looked so gorgeous and because it fit so well and naturally and just felt perfect. But there is just no way I can afford $200 for a sling. I'm wondering if there's anything out there that is cheaper but has the same kind of design and is as good - esp the gathered shoulder and width seem to be what made for the comfort. I didn't like the linen - it was really the silk I went for.

Help me if you can please


----------



## MoonStarFalling

There are lots of nice silk ring slings on Etsy for $45-60.


----------



## Quirky

Try a silk sling from www.sleepingbaby.net -- I don't think it's quite as wide as the Sakura Bloom but the shoulder is super-comfortable and the quality is fantastic.


----------



## PNCTink

I 2nd trying a sling from Sleeping Baby. Jan does fantastic work.


----------



## clovergirl

you may also want to check out the "for sale or trade" forum at http://www.thebabywearer.com ...you can often find really good deals on sakura bloom silks there.








good luck in your search... silk sakura blooms are hands down my favorite slings!


----------



## tropicalmom

Another







for Sleeping Baby Productions. Her shoulder style is so comfortable I can still wear it with my toddler for quick jaunts into the store when I don't want her running all over the place. Definitely checkout the FSOT on thebabywearer dot com.


----------



## MamaKalena

Yep, SBP. If you like unpadded slings, try Taylormade - they have a few on sale right now, too.









http://www.taylormadeslings.com


----------



## nigellas

I LOVE Sakura Bloom. Silk, especially their double silk, is so supportive - it was even comfortable with my 2 year old. You really can't compare it with a non-silk - totally different feel.


----------



## DanelleB

I love my double silk sling--even though it's getting old and faded. But mine isn't a SB, it's a DIY. If you want to sew one, you can find info over at TBW's DIY section.


----------



## nursingmom

Oopa baby sling is cheaper than Sakura... but I think more gorgeous and beautiful! It's my favorite sling and I ABSOLUTELY love it! Silk sling is just heavenly. Stain can be wiped off easily, does not stretch, and can be used as a nursing cover much better than cotton slings.

I get so many compliments whenever I wear my silk sling. It's like wearing a dress...yet so comfortable.


----------

